# Question on ECNL rosters for 2021-2022 season



## Calikid (Jul 24, 2021)

How does one find out what players are on the roster of any ECNL team for the 2021-2022 season? 

Thank you


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 24, 2021)

Calikid said:


> How does one find out what players are on the roster of any ECNL team for the 2021-2022 season?
> 
> Thank you


When the ECNL website updates with the new teams for the year you can look at each roster for every club.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jul 24, 2021)

I’d expect to start seeing updated rosters, schedules, conference alignments, etc. any time now since the season is wrapped up for the girls and the boys are almost done as well.


----------

